# Az informatikusok keresnek a legjobban Magyarországon



## Melitta (2004 Június 15)

[Menedzsmentfórum] Az informatikai szektor munkaerőpiacának minden szintjén a svájci cégek biztosítják a legmagasabb átlagos jövedelmeket, míg a Fülöp-szigeteken működő cégek fizetnek a legrosszabbul. 

A magyar fizetések a nemzetközi mezőny középső részén helyezkednek el. Más foglalkozásokhoz képest ugyanakkor az IT-szektor fizet a legjobban Magyarországon. A Mercer tanácsadócég közelmúltban publikált 2003/2004-es Globális IT Fizetés Összehasonlító Felmérése szerint az informatikusok Nyugat-Európában és Észak-Amerikában kereshetnek a legjobban. A magyar cégek nemzetközi összehasonlításban - a fizetések tekintetében - a középmezőnyben találhatóak. 

Az informatikusok ranglétrájának legalacsonyabb szintjén állók, Svájcban évente 75 ezer dollárt tehetnek zsebre, őket a Japánban, Németországban, az USA-ban és Dániában dolgozó kollégáik követik. A ranglista utolsó öt helyén Bulgária, India, Indonézia, Vietnám és a Fülöp-szigetek található. Ez utóbbi helyen valamivel több, mint a tizedét (7900 dollár) keresik a szakemberek, mint svájci kollégáik. Az informatikai vezetők rangsorában is az alpesi ország cégei viszik a prímet (164 ezer dolláros éves fizetéssel), majd Hong Kong, az USA, Németország és Dánia cégei következnek. A lista utolsó öt helyén India, Bulgária, Malajzia, Vietnám és a Fülöp-szigetek található. 

A 32 országra kiterjedő, és a vállalati pozíciók négy szintjét átfogó vizsgálat során a magyar vállalatok minden kategóriában a 10-20 hely között találhatóak. Vezet ugyanakkor hazánk abban az összehasonlításban, amely különböző részlegek vezetői közötti fizetéseket veti össze. A hazai menedzserek ugyanis informatikai vezetőként érhetik el a legjobb fizetéseket, az ilyen funkcióval rendelkezők átlagosan 16 százalékkal kapnak magasabb jövedelmet, mint a ranglétra hasonló szintjén, de más részleg élén állók. A Mercer felmérése szerint az "IT prémium" az USA-ban és Hong Kongban a legkisebb, ezekben az államokban csupán 5 százalékkal keresnek más kollégáikhoz képest az informatikusok többet.


----------



## derive (2007 Március 1)

Én 64.000 körül kapok kézhez havonta mint rendszergazda, eszerint én olyan tutin keresek??


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> [Menedzsmentfórum] Az informatikai szektor munkaerőpiacának minden szintjén a svájci cégek biztosítják a legmagasabb átlagos jövedelmeket, míg a Fülöp-szigeteken működő cégek fizetnek a legrosszabbul.
> 
> A magyar fizetések a nemzetközi mezőny középső részén helyezkednek el. Más foglalkozásokhoz képest ugyanakkor az IT-szektor fizet a legjobban Magyarországon. A Mercer tanácsadócég közelmúltban publikált 2003/2004-es Globális IT Fizetés Összehasonlító Felmérése szerint az informatikusok Nyugat-Európában és Észak-Amerikában kereshetnek a legjobban. A magyar cégek nemzetközi összehasonlításban - a fizetések tekintetében - a középmezőnyben találhatóak.
> 
> ...


 
Ez, tényleg így van.
Öcsi, most végez a BME-n és, mint kezdő, annyit kér, mint amennyit a Párom, most 5 év után keres....
De pl. az egyik páciensem Párja, aki a Lufthansánál dolgozik és third level supportot ad (csak); 400 000 HUF/hó fölötti nettót visz haza. Jóval többet, mint vezetői pozícióban lévő Párom.
Szóval, megéri informatikusnak lenni 
Az egyéb IT tanácsadókról meg informatikusokról, fejlesztőkről már ne is beszéljünk, mert ők, már milliós nagyságrendű fizetéseket kapnak, havi nettóban. Tény, nem egy sima 8 általánosuk van, meg egy no name tanfolyam És ugye, az angol nyelv ismerete a minimum De hát, az a szakma nyelve is.


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

én meg még annak tanulokbár kitudja mire elvégzem lesz e még munkahely ahol kell informatikus


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

nálunk két nyelv a kötelező


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

Nagyon tág fogalom ám az 'informatikus'.
Elöször is tisztázni kellene, hogy mire gondolunk mikor ezzel a szóval dobálózunk.

Mert ugye, valahol a rendszergazdától az SAP tanácsadóig mindenki ezzel foglalkozik, mégis iszonyatos széthúzások vannak a fizetéseket illetően.


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Én si annak tanulok, bár még én sem tudom mi lesz belőlem. Az viszont biztos, hogy még mindig egyből elkapkodják a diplomás informatikusokat. Pedig amikor felvettek a suliba, még arról volt szó, hogy 1-2 éven belül telített lesz a szakma.


----------



## kovi5100 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Áh, dehogy lesz telített a szakma 1-2 éven belül! A nyelveket beszélő, jól képzett gyakorlaitas informatikusokből továbbra is hiány van. Sajnos az iskolák nem arra képezik ki az embereket amire szükség van ezért, hiába végzik el sokan az informatika szakot, a munkaerőpiacon nem érnek szinte semmit... Ajánlom figyelmedbe a FN.HU alábbi cikkét:

Még mindig nagyon kevés a megfelelő képzettségű és képességű informatikai szakember Magyarországon, bár a trend kissé javult: a felsőoktatásban egyre népszerűbbek ezek az alapszakok. Van olyan cég, amely inkább beszáll a képzésbe, hogy kinevelje a saját embereit, mások azonban inkább külföldre helyezik ki az IT-tevékenységüket. Ám ez a külföld akár Magyarország is lehetne.

Bár az idei felvételi abszolút győztesei a gazdasági szakok lettek, de a természettudományi és a műszaki képzés is egyre népszerűbb: mintegy a harmadával többen jelentkeztek most ez utóbbiakra, mint az előző évben. A munkaerő-piaci elvárásokhoz képest azonban még így is túlságosan kevés hallgatót vonzottak, a túljelentkezés ezeken a szakokon volt a legalacsonyabb.

Az informatikai képzési terület legnépszerűbb alapszakja a mérnök informatikus volt, a tíz legkeresettebb egyike 2009-ben. Tavaly a legmagasabb pontszám a Budapesti Műszaki és Gazdaságtudományi Egyetem (BME) nappali, államilag támogatott alapszakán kellett a bejutáshoz, az idén viszont a legnagyobb felkészültséget, 435 pontot a Pázmány Péter Katolikus Egyetemre pályázóknak kellett felmutatniuk.

*Kevés a szakember, és ők sem mind jók*

Az ICT-szektor (Information and Communication Technologies) Magyarországon a bruttó nemzeti össztermék 10 százalékát termeli meg. Ám egyre égetőbb problémát jelent a növekvő informatikushiány. Az Informatikai Vállalkozások Szövetsége (IVSZ) információi szerint csak az utóbbi 6-7 évben tíznél több olyan informatikai cég járt hazánkban, amelyek a fejlesztőközpontjuk felépítéséhez más helyszínt kerestek, mert Magyarországon nem találtak volna pár száz, fejlesztésre alkalmas informatikust. 

„Az IT Services Hungary a tudásba fektet és hosszú távra tervez Magyarországon” – hangsúlyozta Ilosvai Péter ügyvezető igazgató, aki elmondta, hogy a vállalat komoly erőfeszítéseket tesz annak érdekében, hogy a diákok érdeklődését felkeltse a természettudományos és informatikai szakok iránt, hozzájárulva ezzel a nem csak hazánkra jellemző negatív tendencia megfordításához. A budapesti és debreceni központtal működő vállalat jelenleg 1600 munkavállalót alkalmaz, de a közelmúltban átadott új, high-tech debreceni irodakomplexumnak köszönhetően még az idén újabb 300 munkahelyet teremt a régióban.

A munkaerő-piaci igények alapján a jelenleginél közel kétszer több végzős informatikus is el tudna helyezkedni. Egy 2008-as felmérés szerint a műszaki és gazdasági végzettségű hallgatók a legkeresettebb pályakezdők évek óta: a vállalatok mérnöki, informatikai és gazdasági területen hirdették meg a legtöbb pozíciót. Az IT-cégek leginkább a referenciaértékű szakmai tapasztalatot, a használható nyelvtudást, valamint a megfelelő kommunikációs és prezentációs készséget várják el egy informatikustól. A felsőoktatási intézményekből kikerülő pályakezdők azonban gyakran nem rendelkeznek ezekkel a kompetenciákkal, az ismereteik kizárólag elméletiek.

*A vállalatok képezik ki az utánpótlást*

Ennek megváltoztatásában a vállalatoknak és a hallgatóknak is nagy szerepük van. A hallgatóknak törekedniük kell a szakmai gyakorlat megszerzésére már az egyetemi vagy főiskolai éveik alatt, emellett nem hanyagolhatják el a folyamatos tanulást, az új technológiák és piaci trendek nyomon követését. A vállalatok pedig különböző egyetemi együttműködésekkel – belső programokkal, saját képzésekkel – egyre tudatosabban és hatékonyabban segíthetik az oktatás gyakorlatorientáltabbá tételét. 
Néhány multinacionális nagyvállalat, köztük az IT Services Hungary is bevezette már a nyári és a szorgalmi időszak alatti gyakornoki programjait, valamint az egyetemi tantervbe épített „speciálkollégiumjait”. Ezek elsősorban a nem informatikai szakon tanuló diákoknak nyújtanak gyakorlatorientált IT-alapismereteket a vállalat tevékenységének bemutatásával, így biztosítva az átképzés lehetőségét és a használható, piacképes tudás elérését. Így a vállalat elősegíti a frissdiplomások foglalkoztatását és a saját szakember-utánpótlását is. 

A Gazdaság- és Vállalkozáselemző Intézet 2008-as felméréséből kiderül, hogy a műszaki végzettségű diplomás pályakezdőket leginkább a külföldi tulajdonban lévő nagyobb vállalatok alkalmazzák, ahol elengedhetetlen az idegen nyelvismeret a munkavégzéshez. 2008-ban a meghirdetett pozíciók közel kétharmadában volt elvárás az angol tárgyalási szintű ismerete.

*Egyszerűbb a kiszervezés*

Az outsourcing során a működés egyes tevékenységeit egy külső cég végzi el. Az alapgondolat az, hogy minden cég a főprofiljára fókuszáljon, és a nem ehhez tartozó szolgáltatásokat mástól vegye igénybe – ráadásul olcsóbban, mintha saját embereket alkalmazna. Az IT Services Hungary szerint ez 25-30 százalékkal csökkentheti egy cég költségeit. A leggyakrabban az informatikai szolgáltatásokat szervezik ki. 
1998 óta kiemelt célváros Budapest, illetve a cseh és a lengyel nagyvárosok, de a közeljövőben Ukrajna piaci szerepével is számolni kell. Magyarországon 2007 végéig 46 szolgáltató központ, és 19 ezer új munkahely létesült. A múlt célvárosai azonban folyamatosan telítődnek, egyre nehezebb megfelelő munkaerőt találni. A kelet-európai országokban már inkább a kisebb települések felé fordulnak, a nagyvárosokra sok helyen kitették a „megtelt” táblát. Ilosvai Péter azonban felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy az ilyen hozzáadott értékkel rendelkező központok mobilitása, más célországba helyezése hosszú folyamat. 

A kiszervezésre alkalmas országokat vizsgáló Gartner-jelentés szerint India a legnépszerűbb, de a dél-amerikai és más ázsiai országok is kedveltek – ezekben a munkaerő minősége és mennyisége adott, és anyagilag jobban járnak a cégek, mint Európában. Ennek ellenére a nyugat-európai székhelyű nagyvállalatok a kulturális közelségnek és a magas szintű nyelvismeretnek köszönhetően továbbra is a kelet-közép európai országokat tekintik partnerüknek.


----------



## lajosmester (2009 Szeptember 2)

Amikor elvégeztem a programozó sulit, szinte csak elméleti síkon tanultunk néhány részt, pedig gyakorlat nélkül szinte semmit nem ér
egy informatikus. Saját magamat képeztem otthon folyamatosan, mindenfajta segítség nélkül és el is jutottam egy szintre, de
az új technológiákat sajnos már nem ismerem és nem is sikerült valami jó kereső helyre elhelyezkednem!


----------



## babysany (2009 December 16)

Informatikus<>programozó, Sajnos a cégek sincsenek ezzel tisztában. Ezért fordul elő mhogy egy alulképzett informatikust olyan állásba is felvesznek, ahova egy programozó/matematikus kellene rendszerprogramozói gyakorlattal...


----------



## Clearvoyance (2009 December 26)

Valahogy nehezen tudom elképzelni, hogy egy HR-es értsen annyit az informatikához, hogy legalább azt tudja, milyen embert keres egy adott posztra.
A tényleges hozzáértést meg még nhezebb felbecsülni.


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Ha már szigorúan egy kalap alá vesszük az informatikusokat, akkor szerintem a Salesek sokkal jobban kapnak.
Ha pedig szétválasztanánk ... fejlesztőre/webtervezőre/rendszergazdára, akkor biztosan a fejlesztőkre szavaznék!

Rendszergazdaként állíthatom, hogy a tapasztalatra veszik fel az embert, a pénzt azonban a diplomákra, és a nyelvtudásokra adják! :-(


----------



## moleszka (2010 Január 9)

Közbeszólnék egy pillanatra. Cégemnél bővítés volt a csoportunkban fel kellett venni négy új IT Teknikust. Hát mit mondjak a felhozatal katasztrófa. időkorlátos volt kb 2-300 ember jelentkezett de az utolsó pillanatra lett meg a létszám. A jelentkezők többsége maximum képesített felhasználónak való, bár igaz előző munkahelyén rendszergazda volt  DOS-hoz szinte semennyire nem értenek. w2k sötét luk 95 98 nem sötét csak szürke. Pedig volt köztük szakos diplomával és tök hülye volt az egészhez, bár az OSI modelt fejből nyomta ,de hogy az mire jó az már nem ment. Én nagyon úgy látom hogy jó rendszergazda/IT teknikus csak olyan lehet aki 286 ATvel kezdte és érdeklődésből vigigcsinálta az elmúlt 20 évet. És melette IT sulba járt. Aki csak ilyen iskolába járt de érdeklődés nem volt az le is húzhatja magát. Annó még 98-02 között jártam köépsuliba. Informatikai szakra. 42en kezdtük az osztályt 15en éretségiztünk le. Rajtam kívül senki nem a szakmában helyezkedett el. De ha az egész évfolyamot nézzük akkor is 10% körül van. Bár a mekiben pl 4 osztálytársam is dolgozik(lehet hogy Én tévedtem el)


----------



## bist (2010 Január 23)

Én most érkeztem a fórumba, de elég jól ismerem az IT szakmát és az egész IT szektort is, s egy kicsit más a véleményem!
A jó szakembereket keresik és nagyon jól meg is fizetik, de kevés van belőle! Több külföldi cég is jönne Magyarországra, ha lenne elegendő szakember, aki egyrészt jó szakember, másrészt kiválóan beszél angolul.
Sajnos az igazság, hogy nálunk egyszerre van informatikus hiány (nem is kevés) meg olyan is a ki nem tud elhelyezkedni. Aki igazán akar az jól meg tud élni ebből a szakmából.


----------



## Ronel123 (2010 Február 10)

Ja. Én számitógépek elektrotechikusa szakra járom.de csak a programozás végett jelentkeztem ide,mert ezvolt ahhoz legközelebb...
Ez a 3. évem,lesz még 1. Utánna szeretnék tovább tanulni programozás téren,és végül elis érni valamit.
De én ahogy veszem észre.pl nállunk az osztályban már 2 éve programozunk,és nyiltan merem állitani hogy aki ért is valamit hozzá az max 3 an vagyunk. Meg otthon magam előbb megtanulom azt mint amit a suliban, mert a gyöngébbek végett mindig lassan haladunk...

Én programozással szeretném megkeresni a pénzemet-és,
Remélem hogy sikerül is majd.
Üdw
Ryeki(Ronel)


----------



## Csigusz1989 (2010 Február 11)

Én most jelentkezek majd egyetemre mérnök info. és programozó info. szakra érdekelne hogy melyik lehet a jobb az élet során vagy melyikre van nagyobb igény?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 11)

Clearvoyance írta:


> Valahogy nehezen tudom elképzelni, hogy egy HR-es értsen annyit az informatikához, hogy legalább azt tudja, milyen embert keres egy adott posztra.
> A tényleges hozzáértést meg még nhezebb felbecsülni.


Általában nem is értenek hozzá. Ők az önéletrajz alapján válogatnak (már, ha elolvassák).
Ha jól megírsz egy kísérő (motivációs) levelet - akkor esetleg megnézik a CV-d.
Ha abban nem től sok cégnél dolgoztál de huzamosabb ideig (1-3 év), akkor szóba jöhetsz.
Ha van 20 előző munkahelyed, de mindenüt 1-2 hónapot töltöttél, akkor instabil munkaerőnek könyvelnek el és a CV-d megy a kukába.:-(


Csigusz1989 írta:


> Én most jelentkezek majd egyetemre mérnök info. és programozó info. szakra érdekelne hogy melyik lehet a jobb az élet során vagy melyikre van nagyobb igény?


Ha a jövő heti lottószámokat meg tudod becsülni - akkor bármilyen szakma - közte az informatika jövöjét is.
Nagy általánosságban elmondható, hogy ennek a századnak a két legkeresettebb árucikke az energia és az információ (NEM INFORMATIKA!) lesz.
Ha szerinted ezekben a szektorokban van jövője a mérnöknek ill. informatikusnak - akkor nyugodtan vágj bele.
Egyébkén a keresettség ciklikus mindkét szaknál. Amikor telítődik a piac - csökkennek a (betölthető állás) lehetőségek. Majd jön valami fordulat és újra keresetté válik.
A topic indíró cikke egyébként ha jól emléxem 2004-es. Azóta mint minden szakma - ez is megélt néhány válságot.


----------



## sata150 (2010 Február 14)

Programtervező informatikusként keresnék 300e Ft körül.
Most azonban Biztosítási ügynök ként 500e Ft ot.


----------



## auriga (2010 Február 28)

Én is rendszergazda vok de nem tudok elhelyezkedni a saját szakmámban mert nincs lehetőség rá.


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Nos én még tanulok...de úgy veszem észre, hogy ha az ember nem specializálódik valamilyen terület felé, akkor semmi esélye!
A legtöbb helyet, amit megnéztem alapkövetelmény volt legalább egy programozási nyelv, vagy program(java, c#, php, sql) profi szintű ismerete.
Emellett legalább angol, vagy német nyelv kommunikáció szintű ismerete írásban, és szóban.
Én azt mondom, ha valaki informatikusnak akar állni, az programozzon legalább 2, vagy több nyelven, legyen aktív idegen nyelvtudása! Ők jól keresnek, az biztos!


----------



## Képesség (2010 Április 13)

Hollandiában, Angliában egyaránt keresettek az ilyen szakemberek, és jól keresnek.


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Ha valaki tud egy jó ilyen állást, érdekelné a férjemet  De szerintem Magyarországon, és talán külföldön mégiscsak a bankárok viszik a prímet


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Csigusz1989 írta:


> Én most jelentkezek majd egyetemre mérnök info. és programozó info. szakra érdekelne hogy melyik lehet a jobb az élet során vagy melyikre van nagyobb igény?


Nem azon múlik, hogy mit tanulsz, hanem mit fogsz ténylegesen tudni. megkérdezik majd, honnan van a diplomád, és értesz-e ehhez, ahhoz, mennyi a tapasztalatod az adott területen. Mindekettő szakból ki lehet hozni bármit.


----------



## Azazel (2010 Május 8)

Programozókat többen keresnek (persze attól is függ, milyen programnyelv) , de mérnökinfósokkal most telítve van a piac.

Mondjuk azt is gondold át, mennyire fekszik neked pl. a programozás. Azt nem lehet bemagolni, érteni is kell


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok, szerintem hülyeség az, hogy az informatikusok keresnek a legjobban magyarországom; a párom már 7 éve a szakmában dolgozik és egyáltalán nem így van


----------



## Azazel (2010 Május 10)

Ahogy már előzőleg említették, nagyban függ a kereset, az informatikai területtől és eleve mennyi tapasztalattal és tudással rendelkezik.
Én úgy észlelem (magam is ezen a területen helyezkedtem el), hogy ha a háttérben ott a magasan képzettség és tapasztalat, akkor hajlandóak azt megfizetni. Persze ennek ellenkezőjét is láttam már, de ez a ki-mennyit kap nagyjából munkáltatótól függ. Legalábbis szerintem


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 11)

Én is informatikus vagyok és egyáltalán nem keresek jól. Pedig még közműcégnél is dolgozom  Igaz, nem a BKV-nál.


----------



## imi76 (2010 Július 24)

Hát üdv
Elmondhatom magamról, hogy én sem keresek jól, pedig rendszergazdaként dolgozom egy 3000+ fős cégnél. Aztán persze valaki megkérdezhetné, mit is jelent számomra a "jól keresés".
Az előző munkahelyemre bekerülve még 2004-ben álomfizetés volt az első hatszámjegyű havonta. Persze aztán sok dolog megváltozott és néhány év múlva másfélszer ennyiért sikerült elhelyezkednem. Jelenleg a különféle adórendszerek miatt sikerült elérnem a második hatszámjegyű csoportot. Igen, ez sok... és igen, ez kevés. Mindenki vitatkozzon el rajta saját magával.

A képzésről annyit, informatikát oktat minden felsőoktatási intézmény. Ám a munkaadóknak nem lexikális informatika kell, hanem gyakorlati tudás programozás vagy rendszerüzemeltetés szintjén.
Programozásról lehetne írni, munka mellett főiskolára járok és látom, ha nem tanulom meg otthon, saját kézzel-fejjel, saját könyvekből, sosem érem el azt a szintet, amikor majd azt mondhatom magamról, kezdő(!!!) programozó vagyok.
Rendszergazdaként dolgozom, s néha mégis elfog a bizonytalanság, vajon tényleg tudok-e annyit, ami ehhez a munkához kell? Persze, elmondhatnánk, igen, tudok annyit, de nekem van egy sanda gyanúm, el kell jutni idáig. Az, hogy valaki nem látott még DOS-t (vagy éppen teljesen kimaradt neki a Windows XP előtti kor), az még nem jelent semmit. Amire szüksége van, azt vagy megtanulja és jó szakember válik belőle, vagy nem tanulja meg és "favágó" lesz. Más kérdés, rendszergazda nem lesz az emberből felsőoktatási képzés után (középiskola után sem), mivel ez nagyrészt tapasztalat. Igen, van egy csomó tanfolyam, ahová esetleg elküldik az embert tanulni, de látni kell, ezek mind steril, tantermi képzések. Nem ok nélkül szokták azt mondani, végezd el a tanfolyamot (lexikális tudás), dolgozz a témában 1 évet (lásd, hogy a lexikális tudás mennyire változik meg a gyakorlatban) és gyere vissza vizsgázni (lényegében a gyakorlati tudásodból).

Persze mindehhez jön az aktuális munkahelyen az "új dolgok tanulása" című véget nem érő feladat, amikor levedlett, leselejtezett gépből/gépekből alakít ki valaki egy saját környezetet és elkezdi tanulni az adatbáziskezelést, a programozást, vagy akár a kliens gépek központosítását.
Tényleg hihetetlen, de eddigi munkahelyeimen felvételinél mindig fontos volt, minek néztem utána saját fejből, mit túrtam ki magamnak és milyen ismeretet szedtem fel nulláról, amelyet utána a munkahelyem fel tudott használni...


----------



## ugros (2010 Szeptember 26)

Andi2010 írta:


> Nem azon múlik, hogy mit tanulsz, hanem mit fogsz ténylegesen tudni. megkérdezik majd, honnan van a diplomád, és értesz-e ehhez, ahhoz, mennyi a tapasztalatod az adott területen. Mindekettő szakból ki lehet hozni bármit.



Így igaz. Én is a melóhelyemen tanultam a legtöbbet a kollégáimtól, ott lehet a legtöbb gyakorlatra szert tenni. Mellette elvégeztem a szakirányú fősulit, de csak a magasabb fizetésért.  Így a plusz két nyelvpótlékkal nincs okom panaszra.


----------



## nyakyer (2010 November 20)

Minden info-stól ezt hallottam eddig: A munkahelyemen tanultam meg majdnem mindent. Elhiszem. Most csinálom az egyetemet és még mindig abból élek, amit egyedül megtanultam anno.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 20)

*Amióta elkezdett gyorsulni a világ, az oktatási intézmények java el van maradva az élet kívánalmaitól.
A most végzett fiatalok 60%-a olyan állást kap, ami 10 éve még nem is létezett. 20%-uk pedig olyan munkahelyre kerül, amilyen szakma az iskolakezdéskor még szintén nem létezett*


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

sajnos, ez a mutató már romlik...
nehéz kapcsolatok nélkül, még ha ász vagy a szakmában, akkor is!
jön a jó dumás haver, és többet keres, pedig alapdolgokkal nincs tisztában. ekkor már nem a project optimalizálása a cél, hanem valahogyan összedobni. sok helyen megfordultam, sehol nem tapasztaltam másként. rendezvényszervezők a projektmenedzserek? legalább 4 országviszonylatban vezető cégnél tapasztaltam... ne értsenek félre, nem a rendezvényszervezőkkel van gondom, az komoly munka! tisztelem őket, mert mondjuk én nem lennék erre képes, de kevés az, aki szoftver fontosságát, képlékenységét, fejlesztési vezetését átlátja...
nekem nagyon rossz tapasztalataim vannak sajnos ezen a téren


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

nincs azzal gond, mert a fejlődés kell. a gond ott van, hogy óriási szakadék húzódik... senki sem tudja hova kapja a fejét. az újonnan végzeteknek más a gondolkodásmódjuk, és itt nem a "friss, ifjú gondolkodást" értem. gyorsuló világban az emberi információtárolás is megváltozott. mivel a kor közt ekkora a szakadék, egyik a másikat visszahúzza, érvényesülni nem lehet na és persze... ismételten annak van lehetősége fejleszteni magát, aki valamely tűz közelében honol


----------



## Iajos (2010 December 22)

Az informatikus megnevezés kicsit csalóka, mert nem mindegy, hogy valaki rendszergazda, középiskolai informatika tanár, vagy szoftverfejlesztő a microsoftnál... Előbbiek nemhogy a legjobban keresők között vannak, még az átlagot sem éri el a bérük... MS-es pályakezdő haverom nem is mondom mennyit keres, úgysem hinnétek el.


----------



## bela970 (2010 December 30)

Iajos írta:


> Az informatikus megnevezés kicsit csalóka, mert nem mindegy, hogy valaki rendszergazda, középiskolai informatika tanár, vagy szoftverfejlesztő a microsoftnál... Előbbiek nemhogy a legjobban keresők között vannak, még az átlagot sem éri el a bérük... MS-es pályakezdő haverom nem is mondom mennyit keres, úgysem hinnétek el.


Egy középiskolai informatika tanár sem keres jobban, pedig elméletileg ő képezi ki a jövő jól kereső informatikusait.
Lehet poénkodni, hogy aki ért hozzá csinálja, aki nem ért hozzá tanítja, de ez nem ilyen egyszerű.
Ha nem lenne megfelelő tudással és elhivatottsággal rendelkező info tanár, akkor honnan jönnének a fejlesztők, mérnökök...?


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

Itt New Yorkban,akinek van ismerőse,az nagyot kaszálhat.Amúgy meg egész jól lehet keresni az informatikából.Régebben Szabolcs megyébe dolgoztam,mint informatikus,de nem éreztem kihívást,elismerést a munkám iránt.Váltottam,és bejött.


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

Az informatikust a mérnökhöz vagy orvoshoz szoktam hasonlítani. Van egy általános rész, de utána már szakosodás van.
Szerintem, aki beszél nyelvet + ért is hozzá (nem kókler - mert ebből sok van), az szerintem jó bért tud kialkudni.


----------



## hudnik (2011 Augusztus 28)

A címre utalva. Biztos, hogy ez így van? Nekem nem ez a tapasztalatpm.


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 10)

Általános informatikusként nem igaz a téma indító, ha viszont valamelyik kurrens témának a MESTERE leszel, határ tényleg a csillagos ég.


----------



## Plumy (2011 November 21)

*NewYork-ban infós meló?*



mregaa írta:


> Itt New Yorkban,akinek van ismerőse,az nagyot kaszálhat.Amúgy meg egész jól lehet keresni az informatikából.Régebben Szabolcs megyébe dolgoztam,mint informatikus,de nem éreztem kihívást,elismerést a munkám iránt.Váltottam,és bejött.



Szia. Én is infós vagyok, és most vagyok abban a cipőben amelyikben Te. Elárulod hogy kerültél New York-ba?
Nyáron voltam kinn barátnőmmel 2 hétre "nyaralni" NY-ba, nagyon megfogott a city. Azonban azt hallottam hogy USA-ba nehezebb elhelyezkedni mint Kanadába( még infósként is)
Ezt meg tudod erősíteni?

Plumy


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 6)

Emlékszem mikor anno számtech klubba járt a haverom....én meg focizni. Ma már máshol tartanék, ha nem csak játékra használtam volna a Sinclair és Commodore gépeket. Életem nagy fordulópontja lehetett volna. GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

Ez mára már sajnos nem igaz... :\


----------



## donote (2012 Június 18)

némely iskolában az informatika tanárnak is azt mondják: "ezt neked tudod kellene hiszen te vagy az informatikus..."


----------



## rodymusic (2012 Július 20)

Micsoda véletlen én is informatikusnak készülök


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

A jó keresethez szerencse is kell sztem


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

szerintem a bankszektorban a legjobb elni... sajnos csak kulso szemlelokent mondom ezt!


----------



## norbertoasd (2012 November 13)

Én is informatikusnak tanulok, de konkrét irányt még nem tudtam eldönteni :/

Én látom mit kellene tennem, csak mikor oda jutok, egészen mást csinálok ._.


----------



## alive (2012 November 25)

> Én látom mit kellene tennem, csak mikor oda jutok, egészen mást csinálok ._.


Az ilyen céltudatosság és nagyfokú szorgalom biztos vezet valahová


----------



## ferely (2013 Május 3)

Az, hogy informatikus nagyon tág. Szoftveres avagy hardveres az egyén... vagy programozó. Nem olyan egyszerű az általánosításban élni. Pláne, ha még azt hiszik, hogy műszerész is vagyok


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

A pénzügyesek jobban keresnek. Sőt a focisták még annál is jobban!
Persze amilyen most a magyar foci?


----------



## alteran95 (2015 Szeptember 16)

Hát azt nem mondanám így, hogy az informatikusok keresnének a legjobban az országban, itt kicsit szűkíteni kellene a kört.
Egy egyszerű programozó (web, alkalmazás stb.) nem keres olyan sokat, ahogy pl. egy iskolai (általános, közép, egyetemi), vagy akár egy közintézményi rendszergazda sem, de pl. egy IT szakember már igen, viszont ők megint máshol dolgoznak.
Inkább a nagyobb cégeknél keresnek jobban az informatikusok, főleg az olyanok, akik tényleg szakemberek, de még itt is kérdéses az, hogy az informatika melyik ágán helyezkedik el.


----------



## mcx3 (2016 Március 24)

Nagyon sok hozzászólásra kellene reagálni (külön-külön), ezért inkább megpróbálom összefoglalni, én hogy látom:

- Mint minden szakmában, az "IT"-ban is erőteljes felhígulás tapasztalható. Nem írom le, hogy milyen területen, de a lényeg, hogy banki, biztosító, telko cégeknek dolgozom (adatbázis adminisztráció, fejlesztés, szakértés). Nagyon sokan jelentkeznek nyitott pozíciókra, de tízből kilenc maximum olvasott a dologról valamilyen szakfolyóiratban. Aki tényleg értékes, használható tudással rendelkezik az adott területen, az tényleg szinte annyit kérhet, amennyit nem szégyell.
Jónéhány évvel ezelőtt adott területre kerestünk fejlesztőket. Lényeges, hogy ha valaki ezen a területen, ezzel az eszközzel tényleg tapasztalt fejlesztő, akkor a tesztfeladatot 5-10 perc alatt oldja meg. 50-ből 40-en egy órát töltöttek a gép előtt úgy, hogy bele sem kezdtek. A maradék 10-ből 6 eljutott valameddig, mert okosabb volt az átlagnál, és ki tudta találni a kezdeti lépéseket, de itt is nyilvánvaló volt, hogy alapvetően semmi tapasztalata nincs. Maradtak négyen. És azért tegyük a kezünket a szívünkre, sok esetben nincs arra idő, hogy az ember folyamatosan a google-t böngéssze a megoldásokért. Azzal együtt persze, hogy - ma már? - lehetetlen dolog google nélkül programozói, fejlesztői munkát végezni. Olyan ez, mint a sürgősségi ellátás egy kórházban. Ott sincs idő arra, hogy az ember utánanézzen a gúglin, hogy mi is az a luk, amiből ömlik a vér 

- Iskolában nem lehet megtanulni, de meg lehet szerezni azokat az alapokat, amikre nagyon jól lehet építkezni. A legtöbb informatikus kollégám - csak úgy, mint én magam is - otthon, éjszakák alatt szerezte meg azt a tudást (nem két nap, de nem is két hónap alatt  ), amivel most valóban (minimálisan) félmilliós nettó fizetést kérhet a legnagyobb lelki nyugalommal. Ráadásul szükség van a szintentartáshoz, a szakmával együtt történő fejlődéshez arra, hogy az ember munkaidő után (gyakorlatilag a saját szabadidejében) képezze magát, legtöbbször szakkönyvek, közösségek, különféle szakfórumok segítségével, illetve nem kevésszer saját tapasztalatokon keresztül (kínkeserves kisérletezések nyomán, zsákutcák végigjárásával). A napi munkarendbe ez nem fér bele, és az informatika olyan gyorsan fejlődik, hogy két-három év lemaradás "végzetes lehet". Ez azért nehéz feladat, mert rettenetesen nagy a "zaj" az interneten, még a szakfórumokon is. A múltkoriban botlottam bele egy olyan megoldásba egy probléma kapcsán, ami ugyan működött, de nagyon rossz, nyakatekert, túlbonyolított megoldás volt, és az igazi megoldás annál sokkal egyszerűbb és elegánsabb. (Az elmúlt egy évben további két ilyenbe botlottam. Az egyiket eleve tudtam, hogy mi a megoldás, ezért feltűnt, a másik kapcsán meg nem hittem el, hogy az a megoldás, és meg is találtam az üdvözítőt. Sokszor több óra is elvész a vakvágányok végigjárásával.)

- A programozói munkához sokkal fontosabb az analitikus gondolkodás és a valós folyamatok algoritmizálásának képessége, mint egy adott környezet megismerése. Kis túlzással - na jó, az assemblyt leszámítva, mert azt nem embernek találták ki  -, ha valaki két-három különböző(!!!) programnyelven (valamilyen SQL plusz java-c-pascal plusz valamilyen script nyelv) jól programoz, az a negyedik-ötödiket már "játszva" megtanulja. Ami még nagyon fontos, az az intuíció. Elég sokszor van olyan szituáció, amikor erre szükség van. Még egy jó tulajdonság a "bulldog" jellem. Az ember addig nem nyugszik, amíg meg nem találja egy hiba (valódi!!) okát, és ki nem javítja azt. (Ez sokszor órákat is elvehet. Utána persze homlokára csap az ember, hogy mennyire triviális a dolog.)

- Vannak olyan területek az informatikában, ahova nem kell olyan elmélyült tudás, ezért viszonylag sokan rendelkeznek ilyen képességekkel, ezért a piac válogathat, ennek megfelelően alacsony(abb) a fizetés. A speciális tudással rendelkezőket (pláne, ha az önéletrajzból is az jön le, hogy 4-5 éveket dolgozott hasonló területen más jelentős cégeknél, tehát valami van a CV mögött), vadásszák, mert ilyenből bizony nincs minden játszótéren 20-30.

- Informatika-tanárok: Itt tegyünk különbséget az általános és középiskolai, illetve a felsőoktatásban tanítók között. Nem szeretnék tényleg senkit megbántani, és biztosan van olyan IT tanár általános és középiskolában, aki mestere a szakmájának, de a többség bizony (a szakami felkészültséget tekintve!!!) a "legalsó polcon" helyezkedik el. Az már csak hab a tortán, hogy a tudás, amit átadnak, szinte használhatatlan. (Természetesen ez nem az ő hibájuk.) A felsőoktatásban már nagyobb számban vannak "nagytudású" oktatók, de azok sem a "csúcsfejek".

- Rendszergazdák: ez is olyan, mint sokminden más. Van ilyen is, meg olyan is. Nem mindegy, hogy a sarki fűszeresnél kell két gépet üzemben tartani, vagy egy banknál elosztott adatbázis szervereket adminisztrálni, menedzselni "24/7/365"-ben. A felelősséggel és az elvárásokkal együtt nő a fizetés. (És természetesen az elvárásoknak csak jóval magasabb szintű tudással lehet megfelelni, ezért annyi a pénz, amennyi.)


----------

